
Ask HN: What online code tutorial was most valuable learning experience for you? - LearnerHerzog
This can be anything. It doesn&#x27;t matter the language, framework, skill level required, etc. - Just a time that comes to mind where a specific internet source helped you accomplish or learn something you.<p>At the programming bootcamp I went to a few years ago, I ended up adding gmail-like chat to my &quot;final project&quot;, a Ruby on Rails application using this tutorial (which I noticed I still had bookmarked):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;josephndungu.com&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;gmail-like-chat-application-in-ruby-on-rails<p>I knew I wanted to add live chat to my project in the weeks leading up to it, but started to think it was too daunting of a task for a noob like myself. I almost dropped the idea and when the javascript wasn&#x27;t working at all with only days left before having to present to a bunch of companies, but I took a deep breath and kept at it and managed to make it look and function perfectly in real-time. I was pretty pumped.<p>Some of the last GIFs at the bottom of that project&#x27;s repo show the resulting chat in action. You can visit the site but no one uses it so the chat is useless... and I think it still makes you sign in with the linkedin oath.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;EWarringer&#x2F;Freelanswers<p>Anyway, it helped me realize some things in programming are less daunting than they might seem.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear some fun or purposeful websites&#x2F;tutorials that boosted your interest (and&#x2F;or skill level) in programming at any point in your career. Maybe I&#x27;ll learn something awesome.
======
ryanthedev
You know what I found to be the greatest source of knowledge for me?

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

They also have lists for all languages and almost anything you can think of

~~~
LearnerHerzog
This is great, thanks!

------
LearnerHerzog
My Bad if I posted this question wrong. I thought I followed the rules:

 _" Leave url blank to submit a question for discussion. If there is no url,
the text (if any) will appear at the top of the thread."_

